# Save my ass!



## DenaliRich (May 22, 2018)

No experience whatsoever, but I’m now a rafting guide with a company that is willing to train me. I’m loving every minute of it, but, the slant board is beating the hell out of me. I have blisters on my butt where the cheeks meet. I don’t know if it’s what I’m wearing or if I’m doing something wrong. 

I wear underwear, baselayer pants, hiking pants, and a dry suit. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ryanx7 (Apr 2, 2015)

I used to cam the main foam out of an old life jacket to the slant board on our class v frames.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DenaliRich (May 22, 2018)

Would I be able to attach it to the inside of my dry suit somehow? There’s no guarantee that I would be using the same frame everyday.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

For relief, use Calmoseptine or A & D ointments; you could also try cutting padded moleskin and attaching, with a donut hole large enough for the blisters...do not attach directly to the blisters! Secure with Hypafix or other med tape for all day protection.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Congratulations!!!*

Love to hear about new boaters getting into commercial guiding. That is how I was introduced into river running, until than I thought first-aid was handing an alcoholic another bottle of booze and water safety, was not drowning myself in my glass of water. Biggest concern with boaters rash in that area is infection. Tight fitting horse riding shorts under your boating apparel should work, some cowboys use them under their jeans and I used them when hunting with horses, it acts as a barrier against abrasion on the skin . I hear bicycle riding shorts under river pants will work also. Have fun, be careful it becomes addicting. Passanger's can become a big pain in the ass also but there's no cure for that.


----------



## tmcrude (Jul 19, 2010)

*More Advice*

Ditto on the congratulations. Sounds like maybe you are guiding in AK? I did one season up there and loved it. There's some good advice on here already as far as the padded shorts, medicine, etc. but I'd encourage you to also put the foam pad on the seat every day. Just have that with you along with 2 short camstraps and once you're assigned a boat, take 30 seconds to strap the pad on the seat. You should be taking a minute to inspect, and adjust if necessary, your frame anyway. You need the oarstands and oarlocks to be tight and in a geometry that works for you. This is important for safety (hard to row effectively if you are hunched over or otherwise in poor geometry...and can be very bad if an oar stand slips at the wrong moment...NRS frames were notorious for this in my experience...they just flop over and you are immediately hobbled). But it is also important for you back. It will be a long season...good rowing geometry will protect your spine. Finally, that slant seat will wear out your drysuit fabric and you'll get leaks. Put shorts on over the drysuit. Hope you have a great season!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

A little Chamois Butter on the cheeks, or along your butt crack, may be very helpful.

Chamois Butter can be found in any bike store. You put it around your junk to reduce chafing. It may be ideal to reduce butt chafing as well.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

If it's already badly irritated, try Dz Nutz body lubrication. It has Tea Tree oil which will help heal the existing irritation as well as lubricate against further irritation.

Dz Nutz is twice as expensive as the Chamois Butter brand, so I only use it once there is already chafing.


----------



## coreyb (May 29, 2013)

It may be your geometry. Do you have the ability to move your foot bar? Also, like posted above, you may want to get your own padding. I had a vinyl covered foam pad that I strapped to the slant board. I preferred a stern seat or a low back drain hole seat when they were available, but if I was required to use slant board or cooler seats I just used my pad.

Similar to This pad from NRS  and attached with cam straps.


----------



## 49101 (Jul 14, 2015)

X3 on quickly strapping an old PFD to the seat. Saved my ass back when I pushed rubber on the Arkansas with wooden frames made from 2x6.


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

Yup, an old life jacket and some stout shorts over your $1000 suit.


----------

